# Rutger "The Hitcher" Hauer deceased.



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

_*


 
*_
_*23 January 1944 – 19 July 2019*_



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutger_Hauer



The Blade Runner (1982)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_Runner

The Hitcher (1986)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitcher_(1986_film)

His other movies:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutger_Hauer_filmography


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2019)

loved him in blade runner.



> I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.



love that quote.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

Unique and inimitable:


----------

